# Ce înseamnă "marfă tare"?



## Denny Persan

Buna

e marfă tare        che seamna ?

Denny


----------



## irinet

Hi,
Where did you hear it?


----------



## Denny Persan

e numele o/on musica.

(Moderator's correction): E numele/titlul unui cântec


----------



## irinet

Well,
It can mean "very cool" and it is not standard language.


----------



## farscape

I fixed the title of your post and corrected the spelling. When in doubt it's better to ask your questions in a language you're more familiar with to ensure we understand what you're asking and to allow other people - interested in the same topic - to follow the discussion.

As *irinet* said, _marfă tare_ it's a slang expression for "very cool" or even "cool shit" in the AmE way.

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Hello,
I didn't know of the last one, can you, please, give me an example? It seems very interesting because we have 'marfă' as 'cool' and 'tare' (adv./intensifier) as 'very'(id.) while the Am.E. has the 's..t' word. It sounds derogatory to me.
I suppose it doesn't work within a song title?!
Thank you, farscape!


----------



## farscape

It's not being used in a derogatory way, rather it's meant as slang to show how "cool" things are. The Urban Dictionary has a decent explanation here:

"Cool shit: Some item, event or form of entertainment that is particularly interesting.  More so than anything else one has ever seen."

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Thank you, farscape. I was just curious about it.
I also appreciate the _'derogatory'_ correction.


----------



## irinet

I was thinking twice of this slangy expression and I would like to mention some peculiarities regarding the use.
It's interesting to observe that we admiringly say: "Ce tare/marfă!" or "Marfă/Tare!" or "E tare/marfă/ marfă tare" ( probably the equivalent to "cool shit"), and not "Ce marfă tare!". I am thinking that this happens just because "marfă tare" functions as a whole unit semantically,  meaning something is 'extraordinary'. To this context, I am positive that 'marfă' acts as an adjective. It has to be so. Then, what role (conversion?) is 'ce' playing here?
I realise that this is a new question, however it seems natural not to be moved for keeping the topic fluid since the question is derivative.


----------



## Denny Persan

irinet said:


> I was thinking twice of this slangy expression and I would like to mention some peculiarities regarding the use.
> It's interesting to observe that we admiringly say: "Ce tare/marfă!" or "Marfă/Tare!" or "E tare/marfă/ marfă tare" ( probably the equivalent to "cool shit"), and not "Ce marfă tare!". I am thinking that this happens just because "marfă tare" functions as a whole unit semantically,  meaning something is 'extraordinary'. To this context, I am positive that 'marfă' acts as an adjective. It has to be so. Then, what role (conversion?) is 'ce' playing here?
> I realise that this is a new question, however it seems natural not to be moved for keeping the topic fluid since the question is derivative.






Thank you guys , you are always helpfu.


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> ..., what role (conversion?) is 'ce' playing here?
> I realise that this is a new question, however it seems natural not to be moved for keeping the topic fluid since the question is derivative.



You mean something like this? 

 - "Ce mirare că ești, ce-ntâmplare că sunt!"
 - Ce bine/frumos/simplu(...)!
 - Ce marfă!

I think that this is another topic indeed  Shall we play?
_
Ce_ is an adverbial pronoun (in this case) turning the preceeding adverb or adjective into a superlative (cât de...). If that's the case, _ce marfă tare!_ sounds to me a bit like _ce extraordinar/nemaipomenit!_ which is wrong. But the noun _marfă_ misleads us into thinking that's ok - see Nicu Alifantis' line I qouted above.

Best,

.


----------



## irinet

That's what I said but I might not follow you though your examples are splendid.
Is there or not  conversion?
I see "mirare" and "întâmplare" as nouns.
In fact, the idea is that 'marfă' is to be found as noun in standard language but, while moving to slang and changing tone, it is conversed to an adjective similar to 'cool'. I can think of 'beton' (=concrete) similarly.


----------



## picolecomandante

Hello,
It's really a song title "by singer Alex Velea - It's hard stuff" .... but listening to this song the phrase "it's hard goods" means "it's the most fun" or the phrase "it's a lot of noise" within the meaning of the lyrics "there's noise / and nobody sleeps"

(from a subsequent post):

here the word "merchandise(marfa)" means "party" and the word "strong(tare)" sense of "success"


----------



## dezea

Depending of the context, "marfă tare" can also mean "hard drugs" or "good stuff".. as picolecomandate has written before me, "marfă" also means "marchandise" which is often associated in english with drugs.


----------



## irinet

farscape said:


> I fixed the title of your post and corrected the spelling. When in doubt it's better to ask your questions in a language you're more familiar with to ensure we understand what you're asking and to allow other people - interested in the same topic - to follow the discussion.
> 
> As *irinet* said, _marfă tare_ it's a slang expression for "*very cool*" or even "cool shit" in the AmE way.
> 
> Later,
> .



Hello again,
I have got a question, though. Since I am so proud of Simona Halep' extraordinary performance, I would  like to ask you if the Roland Garros Final could be  "*very cool*" or "cool shit"?
I would say that the game was "*marfă tare** de tot*"!


----------



## dezea

irinet said:


> Hello again,
> I have got a question, though. Since I am so proud of Simona Halep' extraordinary performance, I would  like to ask you if the Roland Garros Final could be  "*very cool*" or "cool shit"?
> I would say that the game was "*marfă tare** de tot*"!



Yes, this can work very well... even though you could simply use "marfă de tot".


----------



## irinet

Yes, but I was referring to "cool shit" instead.


----------



## farscape

Sigur că da, poţi să te exprimi şi aşa, dar atunci am putea spune, poţi să te exprimi şi "în halu' ălă". 

Trimite-mi un PM pentru detalii, dar hai să ne oprim aici pentru că ai deschis o discuţie nouă 

f.


----------

